# Metro Mounted Police at Olympia



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Old video (2006), but I have never seen it. The first part looks doable, but the ending...well, you'll just have to see.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

That was a ton of fun to watch! thanks for sharing.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I have seen that live  It is worth seeing for the end :wink:


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! Thats definitely impressive! I didn't even see how they did it .


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

That was so cool and amazing and awesome!

Sara you always have great videos to share!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I didn't even see them take their saddles off! Just one moment they had saddles then the next they were carrying them!! lol =D


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

WOW!! My bro is a cop and I have just messaged him that being a normal cop is no longer cool. Unfortunate for me when I saw them taking their jackets off I could see a whole new form of entertainment.......


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much for posting that! I remember seeing it months ago and have been trying to find this video for months. These horses are incredible.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. I had forgotten about them jumping thru the papered hoop. Can you imagine how scary that must have been when they were training the horse? talking about ultimate horse/rider trust!!:shock::shock:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great video. It took me a second to figure out they had taken the saddles off. ..WOW


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That was TOTALLY WICKED!!!!!!!!!!!







 Thanks for sharing that!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Great video. It took me a second to figure out they had taken the saddles off. ..WOW


:lol: I'm curious to know when that skill is going to come in handy. I guess maybe if you're in a rush to go home after a ride, you can just start to untack on your hack :lol::lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is very cool. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, that must ahve been alot of training!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

that's so cool!


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

cool video
i didnt even see them take there saddles of!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is the equine answner to the Blue Angels, Thunderbirds, or the golden knights (army's demo parachute team). 

That is amazing, that is a great recuiting tool "Hey horseman want to ride like us join us." 

They took their saddles off when the camera and most of the fans were watching that officer jump though the paper screen.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

^^ yeah when i watched it live i didn't see them tale the saddles off :?


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Barney would have drown the line at the ring of fire. I would have asked him to go through and he would come to a dead stop and look back at me as if to say "Haha. I am NOT that stupid women!"


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow! how did they take the saddles off!???!!!!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Sha.....Oh...I....Uh....Wow. I need to practice some more!_


----------

